# Mysterious happenings



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Two mysterious things happened today... my radar is pinging and I'm watching my steps for possible land mines.



The first, I got a shipping confirmation from cigarplace.biz, though I didn't place an order.



Then, when I got home, I had a failed delivery note from the post office for one "ivan rocco" stating that they are owed $4.49 in postage when I collect the parcel. 



I like my mailbox and am tricky-- so future bombers beware, my name is not in fact Ivan. Therefore, I can only surmise this is the work of one of you. Hopefully I'll be able to pick up the package, and I'm a little confused about how it got mailed in the first place without postage! No worries about the $4.49, this whodunit is well worth the price of admission!


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> Two mysterious things happened today... my radar is pinging and I'm watching my steps for possible land mines.
> 
> The first, I got a shipping confirmation from cigarplace.biz, though I didn't place an order.
> 
> ...


The suspense of this post has me on edge..


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Like an episode of Sherlock Holmes... The case of the $5 mystery. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

The game is afoot!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I suspect: Col. Mustard, in the study, with the candle stick holder.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

op:


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

What does it mean!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Aaagghhhhhhhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

I was in Boston watching the monstars embarrass the Celtics so won't make it to the post office till Monday. I left an envelope with the cash and the delivery slip for the postman yesterday but not sure if he can take it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Best $4.49 I've ever spent. Some cheeky bastard sent me @Navistar's beautiful sampler! One mystery down, a universe to go.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Ahahaha that is awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome move... whoever you are!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

That is a great bomb!
:vs_clap:


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Mysterious cigar.biz package arrives tomorrow... as do some other "bombs" from "ivan rocco"...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Talking about bait and switch! How cool is that!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ha! Love the anonabombs! That's good stuff right there. Great job anonymous.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

LoL, gotta luv it!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

This is just plain awesome. That was a hell of a deal for $4.49. Cant wait to see the rest of the damage.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

A thinking man's bomb....AKA a Ted Kazinski. Haven't seen this kind in years!


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Cigary said:


> A thinking man's bomb....AKA a Ted Kazinski. Haven't seen this kind in years!


I did figure out the postage thing. It was shipped visibly in a small flat rate box, but the postage was first-class. They charged me the difference between the first class postage and the flat rate. Again, no worries to the sender, I happily paid the difference!

For anyone observing, if you use USPS branded priority or flat rate boxes and don't wrap them in something, they will charge the priority/flat rate to ship it. I've wrapped them in butcher's paper before and paid first class with no issue.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

ivandrocco said:


> I did figure out the postage thing. It was shipped visibly in a small flat rate box, but the postage was first-class. They charged me the difference between the first class postage and the flat rate. Again, no worries to the sender, I happily paid the difference!
> 
> For anyone observing, if you use USPS branded priority or flat rate boxes and don't wrap them in something, they will charge the priority/flat rate to ship it. I've wrapped them in butcher's paper before and paid first class with no issue.


Yeah buddy.....been doing this for years. Use their box.....use brown grocery bag to cover the box and save $5.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Cheeky bastages 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Mystery #2... what came from cigarplace.biz? Boveda packs I ordered on eBay but didn't know would be shipped by cigarplace! Very anticlimactic self bomb! Thanks for nothing "Ivan rocco"!









1 for my new larger tupperdor because you all gave me a disease, and 2 for my friend's new tupperdor that was my old tupperdor because I'm passing the disease to him!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

But... I have also been bombed by @ADRUNKK... very smart, man who plays hide the flat rate box saves $4...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

What is it? A shit ton of bubble wrap and electrical tape!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Hmm... I recognize a few of these









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Ok, here's the full monte. Thank you very much @ADRUNKK! However, I'm getting the impression that the motif is "how many times can I make this dude puke"...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

The bubble wrap was mainly because the Room 101 doesn't have cello and due to the shape I was afraid of the pointed ends of the foot and head getting cracked. I've had figerado cigars ship to me in the past that cracked, so i took extra precaution on this one. Maybe a little overboard but i didn't want you getting a cracked stick.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

ivandrocco said:


> Ok, here's the full monte. Thank you very much @AVDRUNKK! However, I'm getting the impression that the motif is "how many times can I make this dude puke"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wink2:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Just take it slow bud, and keep a surgery drink on hand. Eat something first, you'll fare just fine.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

ADRUNKK said:


> The bubble wrap was mainly because the Room 101 doesn't have cello and due to the shape I was afraid of the pointed ends of the foot and head getting cracked. I've had figerado cigars ship to me in the past that cracked, so i took extra precaution on this one. Maybe a little overboard but i didn't want you getting a cracked stick.


Better safe than sorry, that was an expert pack job and selection. Thank you so much, I can't wait to try that Uncle Lee... as well as the Double Ligero, but I'm going to need a bucket close by.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Just a bottle of tequila and some salt you will be fine.......


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Just a bottle of tequila and some salt you will be fine.......


This is like the scene in Sandlot where they all eat chew and tell each other it will be fine...


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> This is like the scene in Sandlot where they all eat chew and tell each other it will be fine...


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

ivandrocco said:


> This is like the scene in Sandlot where they all eat chew and tell each other it will be fine...


Just don't get on a carnival ride after that LFD


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice hit @ADRUNKK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

That LFD looks delicious. I have a Ligero sitting waiting to be smoked. I didn't see there was a double. Gonna have to search one down.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

ivandrocco said:


> Ok, here's the full monte. Thank you very much @ADRUNKK! However, I'm getting the impression that the motif is "how many times can I make this dude puke"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. That will get the system going. Defiantly not before bedtime smokes for some of those.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

csk415 said:


> Very nice. That will get the system going. Defiantly not before bedtime smokes for some of those.


So you're sayin, smoke em before breakfast on an empty stomach?

Finally someone that thinks like me.. lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> So you're sayin, smoke em before breakfast on an empty stomach?
> 
> Finally someone that thinks like me.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol. Why not. I was just wondering what a good smoke for the morning would be.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

Ivan rocco strikes again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> Ivan rocco strikes again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Ivan cat is on a roll !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> This Ivan cat is on a roll !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No doubt

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

What's in the bags and under the Partis?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> What's in the bags and under the Partis?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Bags is MB3 monster deal, box is room 101 roxxo 2... Roxxos for rocco.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

